# Making an iMessage Sticker Pack Without Writing Code



## StickerGuy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,
This week, I released an online course that teaches artists how to create iMessage sticker packs for iPhone and iPad without writing any code. You can take images, package them up into an app, and sell them or give them away on The App Store for users to use in Messaging. It's a great way to promote your work and I think a lot of people here would find it useful. Since the course just launched, you can get it for 75% off from now until February 1st using the code 'launch':

https://makeastickerpack.com

I'm happy to answer any questions. :glasses:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

yo robert. very rude of you to spam your add in an art forum. also gumroad tutorial scam times are over arent they? at least for digital painting much more people are aware that most likely the information youd need is out there.

it is a scam because you and i we both know that if you learn that stuff you would know what you do and eventually you become able to do it. your "tutorial" like many other payed gumroad "tutorials" try to fish the weak. those who like to do xy but are too lazy to actually learn abc first in order to do xy. hence you imply that with your tutorial you would not need to learn abc to do xy because of your supreme tutoring skills. 

if anyone is interested in doing these - it doesnt look too hard. here are some free links without paying anything :

apple tutorial : https://developer.apple.com/stickers/

6 minute random youtube tutorial : 





so in conclusion robert, i understand your desire to get marketing going but i despise the way you chose to do so and also the "product" you are "offering". its a shame. you look like a nice friendly guy but appearantly you have no problems being in the same category as for example tech support scammers.

i absolutely love those fake reviews. everyone knows these are fake and hardcoded.










"I agree!" - Random Peon









"Totally what he said!" - Lana Banana









"Lol you cant see my face cause camera!" - Whereas Waldo​

now - i clicked your link - how about you click my deviantart profile? look at my art progress and maybe you will enjoy those images. 


toodles~


----------



## StickerGuy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi abt2k15, 
Thanks for the reply! If people have been scammed before on Gum Road tutorials, that's a real shame. There's a lot of great stuff on Gum Road and it's one of the easiest places to get started selling digital goods. It sounds like you have two basic issues with my course that I'd be happy to address:

1. Basic tutorials are free
It's true! There are some free basic tutorials out there on how to make a sticker pack. But that's just what they are. Basic. They don't go into all the details about formatting animated stickers, submitting to The App Store, or promoting your sticker pack. My course does. I have no problem if people want to take free options and I'm glad you pointed them out. Thank you for that! When it comes time to submit to The App Store or you have questions that those tutorials haven't answered, be sure to check out my in depth course.

2. You think my reviews are fake.
It would be really easy to fake reviews, but I would never do that. I tested this course out on Udemy before creating the book and templates. Over a thousand people took the course there. All of the reviews on the site are from the Udemy video course. You can see each one for yourself: https://www.udemy.com/how-to-make-an-imessage-sticker-pack-for-iphone/

I just checked out your deviant art profile. Looks like you've got some real talent. Keep it up!


----------

